
The high level API s**t is what's killing the (Firefox) platform - msq
http://www.downthemall.net/re-downthemall-and-webextensions-or-why-why-i-am-done-with-mozilla/
======
clouddrover
I don't think a rant from last year has much value. And it's worth noting that
DownThemAll is being ported to WebExtensions after all:

[http://www.downthemall.net/progress/](http://www.downthemall.net/progress/)

The WebExtensions API isn't frozen for all time. I'm sure if the DownThemAll
developers get involved with specifying and designing the APIs they need then
Mozilla will consider and add that functionality in future Firefox releases.

